# spray bar or dual outlet



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

so whats better?


----------



## proud2bcanadian (Nov 13, 2006)

I had dual outlets on my Fluval 304 when I was running my UV off of my main filter and found that it was a royal PITA when it came time to clean the system. I have since upgraded to an Eheim 2026 with a spray bar and life was made a lot easier. I found that the water movement/circulation dramatically increased as well and that the fish were doing a lot better.


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

My vote is for the spray bar as well.


----------

